# (MI) HRCH Hardwood Valley's Ace of Spade's MH CBR



## Nvalley (Mar 25, 2011)

HRCH Hardwood Valley's Ace of Spade's MH CBR Brown (Sire: CH Hardwood's Millie's Kudo RN JH Dam:CH Hardwood's Lady in Red)
OFA Hips Good Elbows Normal, PRA Normal, CERF Good. 
Ace runs VERY strong blinds, marks and is a extremely trainable dog. Being such a great hunt test dog he is just as good in the hunting blind. Waterfowl and upland Ace puts full heart into every hunt or test he is put to. Ace ran his MH title 6-6 with each test flawless. A great house dog and companion with great confirmation. Has the potential to produce offspring for HT, FT, gun dog and confirmation. He is truly a honor to own and hunt with. 

[email protected]


----------

